# New friends - Benalmadena to Malaga??



## AnthonyCDS (Mar 29, 2014)

Guys/Girls - i work form home so its quite hard to met new people and make new friends so i thought i would post this and see if there are any like minded people of any nationality out there wanting to meet up socially?

I am a normal (for those wondering ) mid 30yo guy living in Benalmadena. I have lived in Spain for a few years. I like to run and want to learn to paddle board this summer.

Get in touch if you fancy doing what we are all came down here to do - to enjoy it!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

if you read through the Friends in Marbella thread, you'll find details of a Facebook group who meet for lunch and activities. That might be a good starting point.


----------



## AnthonyCDS (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks for your reply - i will take a look. 

Also i should mention that i have a couple of children boy 5 & girl 7 who are fluent in spanish and english so any parents out there looking for weekend playtime that would be cool too !


----------



## Sandy7 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi Anthony, 
I lived to Benalmadena since a few months, I look for new people to improve my Spanish and English.
I like beach volleyball and yoga, see you soon!


----------



## AnthonyCDS (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey Sandy7 - thanks for your reply. Its probably best that i send you a private message with my contact details and we can arrange to meet up. 
Let me work out how to message you ....


----------



## AnthonyCDS (Mar 29, 2014)

This site is very complicated ! I can't work out how to private message you ???? i have left you a message on your visitor board ???? if you can't see it message me back and i can ask the site administrator how to do it ....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AnthonyCDS said:


> This site is very complicated ! I can't work out how to private message you ???? i have left you a message on your visitor board ???? if you can't see it message me back and i can ask the site administrator how to do it ....


Sandy7 doesn't have enough posts yet for her access to the Private Message facility to be active


you do now, however - but you won't be able to message here until she does


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> Sandy7 doesn't have enough posts yet for her access to the Private Message facility to be active
> 
> 
> you do now, however - but you won't be able to message here until she does


I can see them shiver in an-ti-ci-ppppp-ation until the 5-post count!


----------



## Sandy7 (Apr 26, 2014)

I'm new on this forum so I haven't posted a lot of message yet


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sandy7 said:


> I'm new on this forum so I haven't posted a lot of message yet


so join in a few discussions - it doesn't take much.....


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Sandy7 said:


> I'm new on this forum so I haven't posted a lot of message yet


That's three. Two to go.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> Sandy7 doesn't have enough posts yet for her access to the Private Message facility to be active
> 
> 
> you do now, however - but you won't be able to* message here* until she does


message HER!

not 'here'


you can Private Message other members who have the facility activated, AnthonyCDS


----------



## AnthonyCDS (Mar 29, 2014)

Haha ! Its a crazy rule that you have to post 5 messages before you can privately message someone! Just post a couple more on here .... we can ignore them


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

AnthonyCDS said:


> Haha ! Its a crazy rule that you have to post 5 messages before you can privately message someone! Just post a couple more on here .... we can ignore them


it's to prevent spammers - & they have to be good posts 

some sites set the number much higher than 5


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

AnthonyCDS said:


> Haha ! Its a crazy rule that you have to post 5 messages before you can privately message someone! Just post a couple more on here .... we can ignore them


Its common practice I'm afraid. I'm on another (totally unrelated) forum and you have to make 20 posts on there before you can PM

Jo xxx


----------



## Andr (May 1, 2014)

AnthonyCDS said:


> Thanks for your reply - i will take a look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AnthonyCDS (Mar 29, 2014)

Andr said:


> AnthonyCDS said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your reply - i will take a look.
> ...


----------

